# my pup is vomiting and wont eat



## Clown&Piglet (Jun 13, 2009)

I need advice... my pup "bruiser" is almost 6 months, hes been great but for the past 3-4 days he has been very sick. He has all his shots even a fourth puppy pack with a fourth parvo. We went out to the dog park where we always go but when we were at home later that night he threw up bile. He didnt touch his food at all that night and threw up a couple of times the next morning. We went to the vet but all he gave him was a nausea shot and some nausea pills to take. We also did a stool sample but it came back negative for parasites. Im extremely worried about him, he just lays around the house, he wont eat or drink. I have been giving him pedialyt and i have tried giving him organic yogurt, white rice and chicken broth but hes not interested at all. His body seems very hot. Please help me.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

IMO you should take him to another vet ASAP. If he has a fever, is not eating or drinking, is lethargic, and the pills the vet gave you are not helping, he could be in really bad shape. He may need IV fluids.


----------



## Clown&Piglet (Jun 13, 2009)

ok thanx i will try that tomorrow


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes take him to another vet. Just because he is current on his shots doesn't mean he can't get parvo or corona virus. Keep him hydrated ( clear pedialight works good). You can also give him some nutrical for some extra energy. Yogurt and cottage cheese can help keeo some food in him too.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Clown&Piglet said:


> ok thanx i will try that tomorrow


yeah i would take him to another vet asap.

puppys with parvo shots are still acceptable to the parvo virus. people on here have had parvo even with all there shots.

tomorrow may be too late for your lil guy. especially if its parvo.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Could be parvo in your puppy! Time is of the essence in determining that or not.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What did the vet say? How is he doing today?


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

Could also be Coccidia. Has same symptoms as Parvo and is often mis-diagnosed. Treatment however is the same pretty much. 

Get in fluids quick. Get in calories quick. If you are desperate and no vet is willing to help you can run your own IV or you can do this with a small syringe by pinching the skin lifting it up and placing a small bubble of liquid into a pocket between the skin and muscle. Not too much in any one place and puppy is going to feel poked like a pin cushion. Any way you do it though the pup will have to get fluids somehow if it is getting dehydrated. Dehydration can lead to death FAST.

Before trying to self administer fluids first try cooking a bowl of noodles. Overcook them so they are as full of water as possible. Overdone. Remove remaining water and add a little sweetener for pup such as bacon grease or hamburger grease.

Once puppy gets back on solids you can feed them a spoon of peanut butter if not allergic a couple of times a day. This will ad good calories and help get back to good weight. There also are special high calorie weight pastes your vet can provide or can be found in some pet stores.


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

Double posted from above.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

So how is the puppy doing? An update would be nice.


----------



## Clown&Piglet (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you all for your input & advice. Our puppy "Bruiser" seems to be improving. Slowly getting his energy back. We did some major research on every possibility of why he could be so sick. Vomiting bile, lethargic, not eating. It seems to be his food. He was on Nurto Ultra Puppy for a couple months now and we bought a new bag just a week and a half ago. This is what we didn't realize until recently that it had something to do with this brand. It has some major complaints on http://http://fortheloveofthedogblog.com/food-nutrition/warning-nutro-making-dogs-sick 
He had a lot of the same symptoms as these dogs. After reading this website we took him off the food immediately and returned the remaining Nutro back to the store for return. He is now on Wellness Super5mix Just for puppy. He ate his small bowl so fast yesterday and he wanted more.* I would not recommend Nutro products* to anyone because seeing our lil' guy sick for about a week now is heartbreaking. This morning he woke us up, something he hasn't done in awhile... wanting breakfast.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well it's good that he is feeling better...

Did you still take him to the vet?


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

sounds a lot like what happened to my pup several months ago..

she ended up having a stomach virus and fever..which upset her stomach so she couldn't eat, and couldn't drink..then so she became dehydrated on top of that..long story short $1500 later and two days at the vet she was better haha


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm glad to hear your pup is doing better, this totally reminded me of what happened to my Chihuahua.

She was vomiting and literally wouldn't move, blink, ANYTHING! She also had constand and uncontrollable diarrhea. We rushed her to Emergency and they were adament that it was Parvo for 2 days (she was in ICU)...(BTW, I want to share this so in case anyone experiences this...MAYBE it'll help), so anyway, they FINALLY found out she had HGE (Hemmoragic Gastro Enteritis). The ONLY thing that distinguishes it from Parvo is that it came on so suddenly. She was running and playing and 30 seconds later she was throwing up and had diarrhea and then just collapsed. (Just in case anything like this happens to you...it was SCARY!


----------



## Clown&Piglet (Jun 13, 2009)

well good news all bruiser is doing so much better he has been eating today and has the energy to get up, play with his toys and go outside. I am so relieved. It will probably take a couple of days to fully recover but I feel confident be will be ok now that he is eating and drinking. Thank u all for ur input.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Great to hear!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Great news!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm glad to hear he is doing better!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

glad you guys are doing ok!


----------



## Clown&Piglet (Jun 13, 2009)

thanx everybody!


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

So glad to hear. 

Just a note people Parvo shares many symptoms of many illnesses and most are treated the same. I have saved pups from desperate owners who have been diagnosed Parvo (without test) when it was something else. If your vet says Parvo make them test for sure. Even though the symptoms and treatment is similar recovery time will be dramatically different based on acutal illness.


----------

